# wifi connection problem



## whispercalm (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm sure this has been on here before.
I bought the Kindle3 wifi and am now wishing I would have went ahead and got the 3G.  
I have a wifi connection at home, but my kindle will not connect to it.  I have read posts on the internet from Google searches and see this is a fairly common problem.
I am very technologically illiterate and don't understand how to apply the numerous different solutions they suggest.  I need very simple, plain and detailed instructions.  easy to follow.
I am afraid to mess with my wifi to my computer as we had someone else come set it up for us. 
The only way I can download my books is to go to McDonalds or my daughters who lives 1 1/2 away.
I guess I could just connect to the computer, but it is just frustrating.
I have no problem using my laptop at home with the wifi connection, it is just the kindle problem.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You need to know the right password to enter for the Kindle to connect.  Surely the person who set it up gave you the password to connect devices?

Perhaps they set it up very restrictively, where only certain devices are configured to connect (MAC addresses).  Without knowing what kind of router and router management software you have, it is hard to know what to tell you to do.

What exactly have you done?  Did you enter a password when the Kindle asks for one?  Did it even show your network name?


----------



## whispercalm (Apr 18, 2011)

It did show the network name and I did enter the password.  He printed the network  name and password out for me, so I would have it.  My kindle works fine with my daughters wifi connection, it is some problem with mine.  I can't remember the name of the router, but I will check and post it.  I know he did set our security high.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

If you have the right password, then it could either be MAC address restriction, which you could change in the router configuration (add the Kindle), or the router is set to N-protocol only, which the Kindle cannot do.


----------



## whispercalm (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok...finally remembered to check what kind of router I have.  It  is a D-Link


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

D-Link routers should work fine with Kindles so we need a few more details.

Firstly, can you explain exactly how it "doesn't work". On the Kindle, make sure wireless is turned on, then go to Home...Menu...Settings... and next to Wifi Settings pick view. It should list your wifi network and maybe others in the area. Pick yours, and it should ask you for the password. Enter the password you have been given, and it should connect. 

Tell us how far through that process you are getting, and what goes wrong, and any messages you get.

Also, look on the bottom or the back of your router for a label with a model number and tell us what that is,d-link make many models of routers so knowing which one might help.

Have you ever connected any other device to your wifi eg another laptop? This might tell us if the security is causing the problem.

If all else fails you may need to ask whoever set it up for you to help.


----------



## WayneBowyer (Feb 27, 2011)

It's also very easy to type in a password incorrectly on the Kindle's tiny keyboard. Also typing 1 for l and O for 0 and so on. I have the wifi only K3 and have never regretted it. Good luck!

Wayne


----------



## calail (Jan 24, 2011)

i don't know if the OP resolved your issue or not, but i've found that if i use CAPITAL LETTERS in my password, i don't have issues. i couldn't connect to my wi-fi (or my friend's wi-fi), and even tho the password isn't case sensitive, if i use all CAPS i connect. my girlfriend called me with the same problem - i suggested the CAPS, and it worked for her too. 

good luck.


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett (May 29, 2011)

When typing the password, insure you use the proper case as stated by another poster, just confirming this was my issue when I set my kindle up. Also, I would suspect the router security settings, as stated by a different poster. Ask the person who set up your router to help you. I suspect there may be a mac address filter set up that only allows known mac addresses to connect. 

Finally, take your kindle to a Starbucks or McDonalds or other business that has a free wifi and see if you can connect there. If the business has a sign that says free wifi, buy something cheap and ask for the connection information if required.


----------



## franknark (Sep 26, 2011)

my 2 cents:

I have the Windows 7 Home Premium, Dell Studio XPS7100, Linksys WRT300N,
had the wi-fi 'bad password' connection problem,
and now have the following settings.

Basic Wireless Settings
  Network Mode = Mixed                  ( used to have BG-Mixed )
  Network Name (SSID) = pebbles45      ( for example )        
  Radio Band = Standad-20MHz Channel      
  Wide Channel = (greyed out)
  Standard Channel = 2 - 2.417GHz    
  SSID Broadcast = Enabled              ( used to be disabled )

Wireless Security
  Security Mode = PSK Personal
  Encryption = TKIP
  Pre-shared Key = abcDEF123...        ( for example )
  Key Renewal = 3600 seconds            

The 'Wi-Fi Settings' view/scan should show the 'pebbles45' network.

When the Kindle asks for the 'Network password',
enter the Pre-shared key 'abcDEF123...' ( aka encryption key ),
not the router password.


----------



## bulrush (Aug 14, 2011)

I just had this problem yesterday. I have a Comcast modem which my computer and phone connects to. To this I connected a Netgear wifi router. Turning the power off on the Netgear wifi router for 30 seconds, then turning the power on, fixed the problem. 

Too bad I wasted 30 minutes clicking "Repair" in the Windows XP networking icon, rebooting the modem, and other stuff. Glad I didn't waste 4 hours scanning for a root kit (like a virus, which I had in May).


----------

